

New PostgreSQL point releases for 8.0 through 8.4 - crad
http://www.postgresql.org/about/news.1203

======
crad
An important note from the bottom of the announcement:

"The PostgreSQL Global Development Group will stop releasing updates for
PostgreSQL versions 7.4 and 8.0 after June of 2010. We urge users of those
versions to start planning to upgrade now."

